# Big fella folders



## GAVSTER (6 Apr 2008)

Now living too far to commute in direct by bike I wanna have a go at the cycle - train - cycle option.

I really like the option of a Brompton but I am (at the moment) heavier than the 110kg limit. Nearer 120kg in fact.

I have got both a Dawes Galaxy and a Cannondale Badboy. Apart from bigger tyres on the Cannondale they've stood up to my considerable weight without problem 

Whadyareckon guys? Can I get away with it?


----------



## Bromptonaut (6 Apr 2008)

You'll probably survive. If you join the BromptonTalk forum on Yahoo groups and post the question there I think you'll find a few who've been "overloading" for years.


----------



## GAVSTER (6 Apr 2008)

Thanks for that. BTW - I am over 6ft tall. Will I need the extended seatpost?

Any views on the most suitable model for a five mile to station - two miles the other end trip.

The first part of the journey is really quite flat with just a wee hill to climb before the station and there is a steep but short - 1/2 a mile climb on the way home.

I like the look of the flat-barred S version but think the M three speed hub version would be better.

Happy to be disabused of these novice views.

Also - while I'm here. Advcie on the best Brommie dealer in East Scotland?

Many thanks


----------



## GAVSTER (7 Apr 2008)

Joined BromptonTalk forum - very interesting.

Still very happy to get advice on the stuff above.

Particularly on the best Scottish dealer advice.

Gav


----------



## Wobbles (8 Apr 2008)

Hey Gavster,
I'm 6'1" and found the extended seatpost was too short so went for the extra seatpost insert. It sticks out about 5"(fnarrr!) and doesn't cause any inconvenience - just an extra lever to flick when folding, but no problem at all.

I'm 85kgs so can't advise on the weight issue, though sometimes have had rucksacks on which I swear weigh 30kgs!!!


Good luck


----------



## GAVSTER (8 Apr 2008)

Thanks Wobbles,

I will have a proper test ride before parting with the cash but your advice is very welcome.


----------



## hubgearfreak (8 Apr 2008)

if it's only two miles the other end, why not get a cheap old rubbish bike and leave it there? there are plenty around (freecycle/tip) that are invisible to thieves.


----------



## GAVSTER (8 Apr 2008)

It's an idea - but the advantage of a folder is storage at work.


----------



## Origamist (9 Apr 2008)

GAVSTER said:


> Thanks for that. BTW - I am over 6ft tall. Will I need the extended seatpost?
> 
> Any views on the most suitable model for a five mile to station - two miles the other end trip.
> 
> ...



Bromptons are tough little machines and although you are above the recommended weight limit, I would still ride the Brommie. However, your take on perceived risk may well be different to mine. 

If you're over 6ft go for the telescopic post. I'm 6" 2' and the extended post was too short for comfortable leg extension. However, without knowing your measurements, you might be able to get away with the extended post. 

The 3 speed will give you a lower climbing gear for the steep hill. I'd go with that. The extra weight of the hub gear is not really an issue given your size...!

I prefer the S-type bars, but thats my preference for a more aerodynamic position. You might like the choices afforded by the P-type bars more.

I'd also make sure your brakes are properly adjusted...


----------



## gavintc (9 Apr 2008)

I note you are in Edinburgh. Before lashing out on a Brompton, have you checked whether your Galaxy / Canondale can go on the train. I cycle - train - cycle every day from Edinburgh to Glasgow with a normal road bike at peak times. Scotrail is remarkably good at bike carriage.


----------



## GAVSTER (9 Apr 2008)

I'll need to update my profile.

I'm in Fife now.

Scotrail are fine with trains but the reason for the folder is storage.

I've had two bikes either stolen or seriously vandalised over the last two years and the idea of something I can keep on hand is attractive.

I intend to cycle into Edinburgh on the 'dale once or twice a week so I can get under the brommie weight limit asap :-)


----------



## hubgearfreak (9 Apr 2008)

GAVSTER said:


> It's an idea - but the advantage of a folder is storage at work.



a freecycle bike doesn't mind being left out all day


----------



## GAVSTER (9 Apr 2008)

True - what would worry me would be coming back to aid bike and it having gone for a walk ;-) Followed by a long walk for me.

I admit it might just be that I have a compulsion to buy something else that is shiny but I think that I'm more likely to use it every day if I don't have an excuse not to.


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Apr 2008)

Forget Bromptons if you are big and tall and buy a Birdy.

And that is both personal and professional experience


----------



## Wee-man (23 May 2008)

I'm 6'6" and weigh over 17 stone and cycle a Brompton six speed with telescopic seatpost and a Birdy touring folder; both nae problem!

The brommie is one tough little bike and I've seen bigger blokes than me on them. As long as you take care when riding and don't hop on and off pavements then you shouldn't break the frame.

Other folders to consider are the Pashley Moulton seperable and the Koga-Miyata Founder.


----------



## GAVSTER (1 Jun 2008)

Cheers Wee Man - got a Brompton about five weeks ago now.

I've done about 250 miles on it so far and it's certainly up to my ample frame.

Got the telescopic seatpost, brooks B17 and swalbe marathons and so far no p******s.

Should have got one years ago.


----------

